# 562xp vs 560 xp



## logger 12345 (Mar 2, 2012)

can some body tell me what the differnce is in these two saws,on the manual i have it states they have same 
size engine and HP rating,it only states the 562 can take a larger bar,say 560 takes 24" and the 562 can take 28" but is this the 
only differnce?? i can't see how it can take the larger bar having same displacment,i mean it's exact the same,sorry in advance if this has already been covered and i missed it,but it's a little confusing!


cheers!


----------



## sunfish (Mar 2, 2012)

560xp, small bar mount and smaller air filter / lower cover. Bit lighter. Not available in the USA.

562xp, large bar mount and larger air filter / high top cover. Bit heavier.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Where ya at SawTroll. I know your chompin' at the bit to get in here! Tell this man how inferior the US model (562) is to the Euro model (560).


----------



## DDALE (Mar 2, 2012)

*562xp*



sunfish said:


> 560xp, small bar mount and smaller air filter / lower cover. Bit lighter. Not available in the USA.
> 
> 562xp, large bar mount and larger air filter / high top cover. Bit heavier.


 Don anything show up in your camp today ? just checking! Has started raining cats & dogs,hope it stops for sat. mini gtg. I see weather predicts big snow up north. -ddale


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 2, 2012)

to be honest i can't seem to decide which one would be a better buy,surely the 562 would be better value as it can 
pull a larger chain and bar,what is your opinions on this??

thanks!


----------



## jus2fat (Mar 2, 2012)

A 60cc chainsaw with a 24" bar and chain will cut OK...but very slow...
(regardless of manufacturer...best to go to a 70cc)

A 60cc chainsaw with a 28" bar and chain is ridiculous...needs 70cc minimum..!!
JMHO..!!

J2F


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 2, 2012)

jus2fat said:


> A 60cc chainsaw with a 24" bar and chain will cut OK...but very slow...
> (regardless of manufacturer...best to go to a 70cc)
> 
> A 60cc chainsaw with a 28" bar and chain is ridiculous...needs 70cc minimum..!!
> ...



You would be very surprised how well the 562saw pulls a 24in and a 28in


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 2, 2012)

jus2fat said:


> A 60cc chainsaw with a 24" bar and chain will cut OK...but very slow...
> (regardless of manufacturer...best to go to a 70cc)
> 
> A 60cc chainsaw with a 28" bar and chain is ridiculous...needs 70cc minimum..!!
> ...



The 562xp I have pulls the 24" with absolute authority. With a 20" it almost rivaled my 2171 with the xpw top end. Yeah, the 562xp runs like a 70cc saw IMHO. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan (Mar 2, 2012)

Are you getting rid of your 365 ?


----------



## jus2fat (Mar 2, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> *The 562xp I have pulls the 24" with absolute authority*. With a 20" it almost rivaled my 2171 with the xpw top end. Yeah, the 562xp runs like a 70cc saw IMHO.


That's great to hear as I've never run the 562..!!...:msp_thumbup:

My 'real' intent was to say a 28" bar and chain are waay too much.

A saw that runs 'like' it is a 70cc saw and an actual 70cc saw might be seen differently..!!
 
J2F


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 2, 2012)

562 pulls a 20" just fine. I didn't run it with the 24" so I'm not sure how it does with it but I would think it's just fine. A 28" might be too much in hardwood on a daily basis. I'm sure it would work for an odd tree here and there that you need something bigger than a 20" or 24" that you would run on it all the time.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 2, 2012)

sunfish said:


> 560xp, small bar mount and smaller air filter / lower cover. Bit lighter. Not available in the USA.
> 
> 562xp, large bar mount and larger air filter / high top cover. Bit heavier.



I have read that the case of the 562 is reinforsed in the bar mount area, and that the oiler has larger capasity as well, but I really don't know if it is true. :confused2:

Regardless of that, I am glad we have the 560xp here!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 2, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> The 562xp I have pulls the 24" with absolute authority. With a 20" it almost rivaled my 2171 with the xpw top end. Yeah, the 562xp runs like a 70cc saw IMHO.



Imo, these saws are too light to feel right with a long bar (more than 20") anyway, but they surely have the power to do it. Not an issue to me though!


----------



## jus2fat (Mar 2, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> You would be very surprised how well the 562saw pulls a 24in and a 28in


Just out of curiosity..what kind of trees are prominent in Arizona...Pine..??
(this is a legitimate question as I really haven't a clue..sooo I guessing pine..??)
(I remember the very old "Ponderosa" TV show..!!)

Here in the South..I cutting mostly locust..hickory..and oak..

A 28" bar on a 60cc saw in my cutting would be 'off the page'...

In pine...I could do it..but I wouldn't..!! And our pine trees here are relatively small..!!
(and yeah..I'm bored right now..

J2F


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 2, 2012)

jus2fat said:


> That's great to hear as I've never run the 562..!!...:msp_thumbup:
> 
> My 'real' intent was to say a 28" bar and chain are waay too much.
> 
> ...



The 70cc saw will balance that bar better, regardless if a smaller saw can run it OK.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 2, 2012)

The 562 feels good with a 20" and not nose heavy so I don't think a 24" would make it real bad in that way. There seems to be less difference in weight between it and a 2171 than a 2153.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Imo, these saws are too light to feel right with a long bar (more than 20") anyway, but they surely have the power to do it. Not an issue to me though!



Yes Niko I agree. I feel thats what really makes it the perfect one saw plan. It has the power for bigger bars IF needed.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 2, 2012)

DDALE said:


> Don anything show up in your camp today ? just checking! Has started raining cats & dogs,hope it stops for sat. mini gtg. I see weather predicts big snow up north. -ddale


A 562xp did show up today. I made 24 cuts in large wood. All I can say right now is *WOW!*
I'll be out of town for a week and a half, will post a new tread when I'm back and can take some pics. 


logger 12345 said:


> to be honest i can't seem to decide which one would be a better buy,surely the 562 would be better value as it can
> pull a larger chain and bar,what is your opinions on this??
> 
> thanks!



I wanted the 560xp, for less weight and I do prefer the small bar mount. I also like the low filter top better. But we can't get the 560 here, so I went with the 562. How large a bar do your need? A 20" will do everything I need here and I have no desire to run any longer bar. :msp_smile:


----------



## sunfish (Mar 2, 2012)

If it weren't for the 20" Tech-Lite bar, I would have got the 555. The Tech-Lite is a lot lighter than a solid Husky bar, noticeably so. 

The 562xp w/20"'Tech-Lite has to be one of the best handling saws I've picked up!

346xp having the best feel in the hand though. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 2, 2012)

sunfish said:


> If it weren't for the 20" Tech-Lite bar, I would have got the 555. The Tech-Lite is a lot lighter than a solid Husky bar, noticeably so.
> 
> The 562xp w/20"'Tech-Lite has to be one of the best handling saws I've picked up!
> 
> 346xp having the best feel in the hand though. :msp_biggrin:



Im sure you noticed how oh so smoooooth she was too........:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 2, 2012)

jus2fat said:


> Just out of curiosity..what kind of trees are prominent in Arizona...Pine..??
> (this is a legitimate question as I really haven't a clue..sooo I guessing pine..??)
> (I remember the very old "Ponderosa" TV show..!!)
> 
> ...



All I cut is white and black oak up to 36in and some juniper up to 60in


----------



## nixon (Mar 2, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> The 562xp I have pulls the 24" with absolute authority. With a 20" it almost rivaled my 2171 with the xpw top end. Yeah, the 562xp runs like a 70cc saw IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


Preach it brother MAC ! :msp_smile:
The only way folks will know this is to put their grubby mitts on one . 
Folks , it ain't bragging if You can back it up .... the 562 xp can back it up . It seems right up there with My 372 xp as far as power . It seems easier to handle as far as weight . 
To those that don't accept it ... fine , Your loss .


----------



## DDALE (Mar 2, 2012)

*562xp*



sunfish said:


> A 562xp did show up today. I made 24 cuts in large wood. All I can say right now is *WOW!*
> I'll be out of town for a week and a half, will post a new tread when I'm back and can take some pics.
> 
> 
> I wanted the 560xp, for less weight and I do prefer the small bar mount. I also like the low filter top better. But we can't get the 560 here, so I went with the 562. How large a bar do your need? A 20" will do everything I need here and I have no desire to run any longer bar. :msp_smile:


 Good for you -Don- a great saw to have ! I also like shorter bars , the balance is better. I put 16'' bar first day ,have'nt changed it yet. 
Also most of my bars are large mount. The ash I cut have been 12'' to18'' [firewood], the oak [for lumber ] have been 20'' to 24''. I just don't see need to drag a monster bar in woods. for this size wood. If I might suggest try a short bar. Sharpen short chains.[ jmo ]-ddale


----------



## hamish (Mar 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I have read that the case of the 562 is reinforsed in the bar mount area, and that the oiler has larger capasity as well, but I really don't know if it is true. :confused2:
> 
> Regardless of that, I am glad we have the 560xp here!



The 562 has a different worm wheel to drive the oiler with a different ratio, oiler is the same. The reinforcing in the bar mount are is the hair of additional material to support the bar, no different that the bar mount of a 372 vs a 346, 1mm larger bar studs and a larger support area for the large tail bar...............should I ever get my 562 I will measure away.


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 3, 2012)

well i seem to be getting a lot of confidence from some of the comments above,but i also am sort of partially agreeing with the saw been ridicolous with a 28" bar on it.... i would be aiming now for the 560xp with 24" B/C that's me sorted then.

BUT, of course if these are the recomendations from husqvarna them selves who are we to disagree!

watch this space soon :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 3, 2012)

nixon said:


> Preach it brother MAC ! :msp_smile:
> The only way folks will know this is to put their grubby mitts on one .
> Folks , it ain't bragging if You can back it up .... the 562 xp can back it up . It seems right up there with My 372 xp as far as power . It seems easier to handle as far as weight .
> To those that don't accept it ... fine , Your loss .



It is not just a matter of the saw being able to do it, it is more a matter of what you need, and what the saw feels right with.
Also, it may be a factor regading how long the saw will last, if you always run maximum length bars on a saw. Now and then is OK, but not as the main bar. :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 3, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> well i seem to be getting a lot of confidence from some of the comments above,but i also am sort of partially agreeing with the saw been ridicolous with a 28" bar on it.... i would be aiming now for the 560xp with 24" B/C that's me sorted then.
> 
> BUT, of course if these are the recomendations from husqvarna them selves who are we to disagree!
> 
> watch this space soon :msp_biggrin:



By all means don't use a 24" bar as your main one - now and then should be OK though.:msp_wink:

The handling of the saw will suffer badly, and it likely will shorten the life of the saw, even though it works just fine.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 3, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It is not just a matter of the saw being able to do it, it is more a matter of what you need, and what the saw feels right with.
> Also, it may be a factor regading how long the saw will last, if you always run maximum length bars on a saw. Now and then is OK, but not as the main bar. :msp_wink:



I must say mine feels perfect with the 20" Techlite bar. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 3, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> well i seem to be getting a lot of confidence from some of the comments above,but i also am sort of partially agreeing with the saw been ridicolous with a 28" bar on it.... i would be aiming now for the 560xp with 24" B/C that's me sorted then.
> 
> BUT, of course if these are the recomendations from husqvarna them selves who are we to disagree!
> 
> watch this space soon :msp_biggrin:



True a 28in bar would be kinda retarded handeling wise but I think it was Meweba has a vid of one pulling a 28 through almost as big of wood and it is very impressive. I flip flop between 20 and 24 in bar and I would say it pulls the 24 as good as the 20. But a little nose heavy with the 24. I leave the 28 and 32 inch bars for my 385xp.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 3, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> True a 28in bar would be kinda retarded handeling wise but I think it was Meweba has a vid of one pulling a 28 through almost as big of wood and it is very impressive. I flip flop between 20 and 24 in bar and I would say it pulls the 24 as good as the 20. But a little nose heavy with the 24. I leave the 28 and 32 inch bars for my 385xp.



The 562xp IMO will pull a 24" as easily as it will a 20" A 20" IMO just feels better handling wise. Thats all. It would be hard to imagine this saw ported......:msp_w00t:


----------



## Showme (Mar 3, 2012)

sunfish said:


> If it weren't for the 20" Tech-Lite bar, I would have got the 555. The Tech-Lite is a lot lighter than a solid Husky bar, noticeably so.
> 
> The 562xp w/20"'Tech-Lite has to be one of the best handling saws I've picked up!
> 
> 346xp having the best feel in the hand though. :msp_biggrin:



Heading out torun the 562XP with 20" Techlite and I think it's about a perfect for the wood I cut. Great balance, very fast and responsive!


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 3, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> The 562xp IMO will pull a 24" as easily as it will a 20" A 20" IMO just feels better handling wise. Thats all. It would be hard to imagine this saw ported......:msp_w00t:



MINE IS!!!!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 3, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> By all means don't use a 24" bar as your main one - now and then should be OK though.:msp_wink:
> 
> The handling of the saw will suffer badly, and it likely will shorten the life of the saw, even though it works just fine.





are you serious? 

the 24" B/C would need to stay on the saw full time with me as it's mostly large trees i will be felling.

should i just keep my 365 and forget the xp560, i can't have them both unfortunatly.one needs to go.

maybe the 365special is a better saw for 24" wood

but husqvarna state the 24" is no problem....


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Logger a 24 will be just fine IMO just a little nose heavy. Get the lightest 24in bar you can find and it should be a great saw. But one thing you have to consider these saws are brand new and unproven so everbodys opinion is pure speculation on how these saws will perform in the long run. With that being said I love mine and it runs awesome I only put it down to refuel and when I get to stuff over 24in


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 3, 2012)

baffhunter,

thanks and thanks to all for the feedback,this forum is a great resource in that sense that before we make a purchase on a new
chainsaw there are plenty here that probably have the saw already and who can comment on it!

i feel now after what i have heard and my own instincts based on reviews and manuals that i have come to the 
conclusion that the 360xp would be a very good investment. only as you say also in time we will learn of it's durability.


only thing that turns me off of a new chainsaw and new design is this,i know my 365special inside out and could do
any jobs big or small on it myself at a moments notice,BUT...these new saws are getting more and more complex
such as stuff like autotune and xtorq,they will only be more difficult for the normal DIY man to work on.

cheers!


----------



## dancan (Mar 3, 2012)

Get the 560/562 , run a 16" , get a 372 top end for your 365 and run your 20" or 24" .

Guaranteed that you'll be smiling when your cutting , cut more wood in less time to sell more wood to pay for the tools over a shorter amount of time .
The 440 will stay in the truck .



I hope this helps ...........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 3, 2012)

dancan said:


> Get the 560/562 , run a 16" , get a 372 top end for your 365 and run your 20" or 24" .
> 
> Guaranteed that you'll be smiling when your cutting , cut more wood in less time to sell more wood to pay for the tools over a shorter amount of time .
> The 440 will stay in the truck .
> ...



I would be scared to put a 16in bar on my 562 no tellin what it would do if you pissed it off that much:msp_scared:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 3, 2012)

dancan said:


> Get the 560/562 , run a 16" , get a 372 top end for your 365 and run your 20" or 24" .
> 
> Guaranteed that you'll be smiling when your cutting , cut more wood in less time to sell more wood to pay for the tools over a shorter amount of time .
> The 440 will stay in the truck .
> ...



I actually prefere a 16" on 60cc saws, but sometimes use an 18" for felling!


----------



## dancan (Mar 3, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> I would be scared to put a 16in bar on my 562 no tellin what it would do if you pissed it off that much:msp_scared:



It certainly wouldn't be slow ....................
.
.
.
.
.
.
For a Husky :jester::hmm3grin2orange::jester:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 3, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> I would be scared to put a 16in bar on my 562 no tellin what it would do if you pissed it off that much:msp_scared:



I have a 16" on my 560xpg, and that is likely what I will use the most on it! :msp_wink:


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 3, 2012)

If I had a 2 saw plan it would be a 562xp with a 20"TechLite and a Husqvarna 390XP. The 390xp for the really big stuff.


----------



## hamish (Mar 3, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I have a 16" on my 560xpg, and that is likely what I will use the most on it! :msp_wink:





15" on my 372 on occassion, my 555 will live 90% of it life sporting in .325 a 16" bar and the other 10% an 18". 

If the 560 was here my 372 and 576 would be sold off, if the 560/562 are all they are......the 555 is impressive.


----------



## craig71 (Mar 3, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I have a 16" on my 560xpg, and that is likely what I will use the most on it! :msp_wink:



That is the bar I would use on it as well.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a 16" for my 562. I bet it will be fun. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunfish (Mar 4, 2012)

20" will stay on mine.

If I want to run 16", I'll pick up the ported 346xp. 

I like it MO better that way!


----------



## AZLOGGER (Mar 4, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> can some body tell me what the differnce is in these two saws,on the manual i have it states they have same
> size engine and HP rating,it only states the 562 can take a larger bar,say 560 takes 24" and the 562 can take 28" but is this the
> only differnce?? i can't see how it can take the larger bar having same displacment,i mean it's exact the same,sorry in advance if this has already been covered and i missed it,but it's a little confusing!
> 
> ...



The reason for the 560 showing a 24" bar as the longest bar available is, Husqvarna does not have a 28" bar in the K095 mount. That is not saying you could not use a 28" bar, as they are available in the Oregon Power Match bar at 28".* The Husqvarna bars are just rebadged Oregon Power Match bars, but they do not have their own 28" bar in the small mount*. We don't worry about it here in the US, because the 560 is not available, (yet?).
I hope this clears up the confusion.
 *Back to Ya!*


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 4, 2012)

i am more than happy with my 365 and it pulls the 24" with authority,the 440 and 365 IMO is a great team for any 
job,well now least for all the hardwoods and softwood i cut mostly they are anyway,if i had to cut harder woods like oak and others then i would have to rethink my bar sizes.

for now i am happy with my 365 and may not change at all to this new 560xp,i will see... hard to beat the 365right now and 
what i want in a saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 4, 2012)

AZLOGGER said:


> The reason for the 560 showing a 24" bar as the longest bar available is, Husqvarna does not have a 28" bar in the K095 mount. That is not saying you could not use a 28" bar, as they are available in the Oregon Power Match bar at 28".* The Husqvarna bars are just rebadged Oregon Power Match bars, but they do not have their own 28" bar in the small mount*. We don't worry about it here in the US, because the 560 is not available, (yet?).
> I hope this clears up the confusion.
> *Back to Ya!*



Husky makes many laminated bars at their own bar factory in Norway (including the Techlite bars), but they also sell a lot of rebranded Oregons, and some RSN GB bars (Pro-top).


----------



## Karl Robbers (May 21, 2013)

It is interesting to read the various opinions re. bar length.
No doubt Husqvarna has rewritten the book regarding performance for engine cc's. 
In my neck of the woods, Tasmania, Australia, bars 24"+ are generally considered to be in 85+cc territory, (usually the likes of 394/5's and 066/MS660's), with .404 chain being the weapon of choice for many, (I use 3/8 personally), due to the type of bark on our trees. You would be surprised how many 3120's and 088's wear a 24".
Watching Axe Men on television, Americans seem to use a lot of 70-75cc saws such as 372XP's as Pro logger saws with what seem to be 28"+ bars. The Europeans seem to regard 75cc as a BIG saw and are content with sub 20' hardware.
I can remember running a 355AF Oleo Mac with a 20" in our green hardwood and being unimpressed, (the nicest thing anyone ever did for my family was to steal the Oleo Mac - that introduced us to Husqvarna and we haven't looked back).
I currently run an Echo CS4200 w/16".325, a Husky 55 w/16"3/8, a Husky 268 w/20" 3/8, a Husky 394 w/ 24"3/8 and finally a Husky 3120 w/30 and 42"3/8. Before the 3120 arrived, the 394 wore the 42" as needed. I tried the 24" on the 268 and it felt a little under gunned, but not as bad as the 355AF with 20". I guess I am saying that bar length is directly proportional to wood type and that the new saws, Autotune and M tronic, have blurred the lines somewhat on cc's versus bar length.
By the way, I am about to pull the trigger on a 562XP w/20" and 16"3/8 and I predict that the '268 will be relegated to second fiddle and the Echo will sprout a 12-14" bar, as to the 55 Husky, well my dad likes it, so it will stay with a 16".
I definitely know that my 3120 is NOT pleasant to limb with and if the 562 lives up to the hype it will become my go to saw, combining power, (remember the 394/3120) and light weight.


----------



## JakeG (May 21, 2013)

Karl, are you going to use the 562xp strictly for limbing or is that what the echo is for? It's light weight for what it is, but I wouldn't buy it strictly as a limbing saw. I'd love to have a 346xp or 550xp for that purpose. 

You have a nice arsenal btw, keep us posted on your purchase as well as your impressions.


----------



## Karl Robbers (May 21, 2013)

No, definitely not just a limbing saw.
It is more of an all rounder. It will be called upon to cut firewood from 2" to 20" and fall in a similar range, although the 394 is my favourite falling saw.
The Echo is the odd one of the bunch, not getting a whole lot of use other than fencing, it will most likely be passed on to my Son when he is old enough to start and run it safely. I only came by it because my ex wife wanted a saw she could use and I got outbid on Ebay for a 345 Husky - (which the winning bidder didn't pay for and I could have ended up buying for less than the Echo ). 
Anyway, she's an ex and I got the saw. A pretty good deal I thought :msp_biggrin:
I cut a fair amount of firewood, both for myself and others as well as a bit of land clearing work.
I had my heart set on a 550XP, but then I got to thinking that the 562 would fit my needs better. I can put a 16" bar on a 562 and it will step into small saw territory or run it with the 20" or even the 24" off the 394 and it would effectively replace the 268 and the 55 all while running 3/8 chain, preferably semi chisel, which is the best all round for aussie hardwoods. There is nothing I can do to a 550 to make it take my existing bars or step up into 24" territory in our timber.
I'm a pretty sizeable bloke, so the weight trade off is worth it for the power gain and it will still be lighter than the 268.
If I could, I would get both a 550 and a 562, in fact I may one day.
It is my intent to source the saw out of America. I can get an American 562 landed in Australia for around $900. The list price here is $1499, if you can get a dealer to budge on price, you are a better man than me! Add on the Autotune software at around $150 if needed and I am still miles ahead The second saw is even better because I will already have the software! I should add that of the four dealers in Tasmania, none have a 562 in stock, around a 2+ week wait apparently, so I will most likely have my 562 before anyone purchasing at a Tassie dealer. All I have to add is the felt air cleaner, (around $10+freight from Baileys), the American spec nylon mesh air cleaner just doesn't cut it here.


----------



## CJ1 (May 21, 2013)

Karl Robbers said:


> No, definitely not just a limbing saw.
> It is more of an all rounder. It will be called upon to cut firewood from 2" to 20" and fall in a similar range, although the 394 is my favourite falling saw.
> The Echo is the odd one of the bunch, not getting a whole lot of use other than fencing, it will most likely be passed on to my Son when he is old enough to start and run it safely. I only came by it because my ex wife wanted a saw she could use and I got outbid on Ebay for a 345 Husky - (which the winning bidder didn't pay for and I could have ended up buying for less than the Echo ).
> Anyway, she's an ex and I got the saw. A pretty good deal I thought :msp_biggrin:
> ...



Karl, 
if you are like me the saw I drop the tree with is the saw I limb with. Right now my modded 372 is my go to saw. The only time I switch saws is when they run out of fuel. I will know shortly if the 562 will replace or back up the 372. My 390 gets used for cutting grade so not much limbing unless I am doing a tree removal. As far as running longer bars on smaller saws the max I run on my 372 is a 24" it was marginal stock, modded it does decent with the 24" but anything longer the 390 gets used. I do not get into very big timber so as a guess the 562 will work as a felling saw. CJ


----------



## Karl Robbers (May 21, 2013)

Yep, you got me worked out.
I have limbed with everything from the Echo to the 3120. We tend to "run what we brung". I love the 394 as it does all I ask of it and more. Currently it is down, awaiting a set of rings and crank seals, so the 3120 is seeing more use, although as I have said, it is not a pleasant saw to limb with. Still brings a massive smile to my face though.
The 268 is and has been a top saw although I wish we had bought the XP version which was another $400 way back in '88 so we didn't. $1100 versus $1500 for the two saws which were both saws that were repossessed by our dealer back then for non payment. I really miss that dealer, he was one of life's true gentlemen, he died two years ago, I'd known him since I was born nearly. Gave me my first job in fact. No doubt he is sawing upstairs somewhere.
I have great expectations of the 562. The fact is that I could buy any new saw that I wanted, Husky, Stihl, Dolmar, Echo, Efco or Makita but I have not found the justification to look further than Husky. I have used Stihl 084, MS310 and MS390 saws and I have not been overly impressed, admittedly the 310 and 390 are at best land owner saws rather than commercial,many swear by them though.
I have never failed to get a load of wood with the Husky saws and they run sweetly. I love the 394 because it was my first truly pro saw and it fair grunts, never missing a beat. Only after 16 years hard labour does it need a set of rings and seals.
I will always love the raw power of the 3120 and 394, but suspect that the the 562 may just be the perfect all rounder, able to be thrown around like the little Echo, yet still pull a 20" bar in dry hardwood with ease. I'll let you know when it arrives from Southside Sales in Massachusetts, $940 AUD delivered with a 20" bar and chain. All I need to do now is order the air cleaner and outside dogs from Baileys and I'll be set, come to think of it, I reckon I'll get the Autotune software as well because the local Husky dealer reserves the right to refuse to service import saws.


----------



## CJ1 (May 21, 2013)

I never could come to grips with the Stihls they just did not fit me, slower with alot of torque dependable as a stone but just did not feel right. I sold my 395 because of the weight all day. I can only imagine how you feel after a day of limbing with that monster. CJ


----------



## Jet47 (May 21, 2013)

Karl, I bought my 550xp from Southside Sales, they are great to deal with. I too am looking at buying a 562, keep us updated on how you like it.


----------



## Karl Robbers (May 21, 2013)

Southside got my vote largely because another Ebay seller, (who would have been $10-20 cheaper overall), didn't and still hasn't responded to my questions. 
If they won't talk when they want my money, what will they be like if there is a problem?
I will certainly give my impressions of the saw once I start using it.


----------

